# CROSSFIRE 6.5" SPEAKERS



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

i got a pair of them but ive never used them
they are brand new just sitting in my closet

anybody use them??
how are they? quality wise


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Feb 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16663200
> *i got a pair of them but ive never used them
> they are brand new just sitting in my closet
> 
> ...


Crossfire is good stuff. There pretty clean with their amps and their speakers. I used them in a couple of my cars. I have some crossfire amps for sale if your intrested. I have a vr 2000d and two vr 142 amplifiers. Let me know.


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 19 2010, 03:30 PM~16663724
> *Crossfire is good stuff. There pretty clean with their amps and their speakers. I used them in a couple of my cars. I have some crossfire amps for sale if your intrested. I have a vr 2000d and two vr 142 amplifiers. Let me know.
> *



im actually trying to sell the speakers 
im running FOCAL components on my 63

i got the crossfires as backups 
but i dont need them

im sellin them cheap im askin $50
theyre worth $120+
i paid 120 & they were a "hook up"


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT TYPE HOMIE, COMPONENTS, OR COAXIALS. SHOOT SOME PICTURES


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

coaxials


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

people dont pay much attention to this brand but these speakers are great

im pushing 2 pairs of these in my yukon with a 800watt 4ch amp and theyre LOUD no static bullcrap


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

FOR SALE

new CROSSFIRE RS-62
6 1/2" s way speakers
retail $120+
never used
im askin $50


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

There straight


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

thnx G


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elplebe619_@Feb 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16663200
> *i got a pair of them but ive never used them
> they are brand new just sitting in my closet
> 
> ...


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrrico_@Feb 24 2010, 04:42 PM~16713981
> *There straight
> *



theyre brand new 
only hooked thm up once to test them
on my house stereo


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> i got a pair of them but ive never used them
> they are brand new just sitting in my closet
> 
> anybody use them??
> how are they? quality wise


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

> FOR SALE
> 
> new CROSSFIRE RS-62
> 6 1/2" s way speakers
> ...


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah they are actually good. no doubt about it.


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

yea i actually found a pair at the swap meet last week 
got em for 10 bucks
same model just very scratched
they sound great in my yukon
the lady had busted subs, amps and these speakers she said she bought as a lot on craigslist

still got the new ones for sale though
gotta get rid of them


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------

